# Camera around Rs.30000/- and Rs.20000/-



## nick191 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello guys I want to buy new camera but badget is not fixed...
So please suggest me one around Rs.20,000/- and another around Rs.30,000/-
Features that I want

Blazing fast capture
CMOS
High Optical Zoom
Compact Size


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

SX240/SX260
TZ30
HX20V

This is for both the budgets 20k and 30k.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 24, 2013)

Olumpus XZ1 (sujoy is going to recommend it anyway)

Recommending LX5 or TZ30 doesn't make sense as TZ40 and LX7 are out and will be available soon

Sony RX100


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

Prashant, Did you read the features he wants... "HIGH OPTICAL ZOOM"?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Olumpus XZ1 (sujoy is going to recommend it anyway)
> 
> Recommending LX5 or TZ30 doesn't make sense as TZ40 and LX7 are out and will be available soon
> 
> Sony RX100



LOL prashant...from now I will suggest XZ2  but the OP needs high optical zoom which this wont provide


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 24, 2013)

^My bad.

@OP The ones nac suggested are sadly the best ones available right now. But I m waiting for TZ40. The OIS in it is even better than LX7.
If you want manual controls go for sx240
if not go for hx20v


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

why not go for a good micro four thirds? like olympus pen series?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

yes pen series is nice but to get high zoom he have to extend the budget to around 35k

he have the option of FZ200 too


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes pen series is nice but to get high zoom he have to extend the budget to around 35k
> 
> he have the option of FZ200 too



He can get Olympus EPM1 + 14-42 + 40-150 within 30k. Its the best deal for him. Why buy a PS when you get a DSLR plus two lenses, all within 30k ? It beats every PS and superzoom and those so called "bridge cameras" hands down. Remember, 14-42 and 40-150 are equivalent to 28-84 and 80-300 in 35mm terms. So it fits his requirements.
See this: Olympus PEN E-PM1 Digital Camera - Now Available in Mumbai , India
Its Out of stock here, but it sells in flipkart at about the same price. He can get it from local shops at lower price I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2013)

@digit.sh it was selling in diwali and some times around that ...but I havent seen that combo anywhere now...last I heard it will cost 34k now

if u can guide the op and give a link I will be very happy


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @digit.sh it was selling in diwali and some times around that ...but I havent seen that combo anywhere now...last I heard it will cost 34k now
> 
> if u can guide the op and give a link I will be very happy



He can get E-PM1 and 14-42 from here: Olympus E-PM1 Mirrorless - Olympus: Flipkart.com

Later he can get 40-150 from somewhere else, whenever available.

Oh wait! The same are available as a combo offer @infibeam 
Olympus E-PM1 With ( 14-42 mm +40-150 mm) Lens Price in India, Olympus E-PM1 With ( 14-42 mm +40-150 mm) Lens Reviews, Buy Olympus Camera Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

For 30k get *Panasonic FZ200* eyes closed, its the best bridge cam ever and the F2.8 upto 600mm will pretty much blow everything short of a DSLR away: 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200 Review: Digital Photography Review
Panasonic FZ200 vs Canon SX50 HS | Cameralabs
Panasonic FZ200 vs Canon SX50 HS | Cameralabs

For 20k you have its sibling, the venerable *Panasonic FZ150*, same as FZ200 except no auto panorama and aperture varies with zoom: 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 Review - Conclusion | PhotographyBLOG
Panasonic FZ150 vs HX100V vs SX40 HS vs FZ47 / FZ48 | Cameralabs
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nick191 (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys how is this one Nikon P501 ?

Nikon Imaging Asia Pacific


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Guys how is this one Nikon P501 ?
> 
> Nikon Imaging Asia Pacific


FZ150 should be better than this, except the zoom: Head to Head: Nikon P510 Vs. Panasonic FZ150 - DigitalCamerainfo.com

Also you can compare the P510 withthe FZ150 head to head here: Nikon Coolpix P510 Review: Digital Photography Review

Click compare and select FZ150, and check it.


----------



## nick191 (Jan 31, 2013)

This one ?

PowerShot SX50 HS - Canon India - Personal


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

nick191 said:


> This one ?
> 
> PowerShot SX50 HS - Canon India - Personal


Good but for the price it goes FZ200 is better, the zoom range on SX50 is amazing but at max zoom the aperture narrows considerably unlike FZ200 which is fixed, so lower shutter speed could cause blurry image(OIS has its limits), plus taking a pic at max zoom like SX50 would be difficult unless you are completely stationary.

*www.ebay.in/itm/PANASONIC-LUMIX-DM...ng_Zoom_Cameras_Above_10X&hash=item19d882880c

PS: FZ200 has a faster AF, and takes better pics at relatively high iso.

Use this link again: *www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-dmc-fz200/13
Compare with SX50, it got a bad score/72% only.


----------



## nick191 (Jan 31, 2013)

may be i will buy this one

Nikon COOLPIX P510 Digital Camera - Black | eBay

OR this one

Canon Powershot SX50 HS Disgital camera | eBay


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ You choice.


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

digit.sh said:


>


Yeah, had the same expression


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2013)

its ok guys...if he wants among those two ....SX50 is good..and have good reports....


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking at the specs the canon goes down to f/8 at max zoom whereas the Pana stays at a wonderful f/2.8 .. Am I missing something here?

Because that is a MASSIVE difference in favor of the Pana...

@nick191: Trust us. Get the Pana. tkin knows what he's talking about. You probably have no idea how much overrated the "extra" zoom is without a tripod. But the extra aperture is going to make a world of difference to those bird shots you are invariably thinking of :>


----------



## digit.sh (Feb 1, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> He can get E-PM1 and 14-42 from here: Olympus E-PM1 Mirrorless - Olympus: Flipkart.com
> 
> Later he can get 40-150 from somewhere else, whenever available.
> 
> ...



^Get this combo eye closed.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anybody tried Fujifilm HS30EXR?.
The specs seems to be appealing with manual (barrel) zoom and lots of other features.
Please check: Fujifilm FinePix HS30EXR Point & Shoot - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

AMTECH69 said:


> Has anybody tried Fujifilm HS30EXR?.
> The specs seems to be appealing with manual (barrel) zoom and lots of other features.
> Please check: Fujifilm FinePix HS30EXR Point & Shoot - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com


I'd say good, BUT it has manual zoom, but it's not an DSLR so at the end you lose the flexibility for which you buy a bridge in the first place, plus as you can see here image quality is sub par compared to similarly priced FZ150 and HX200: Fujifilm HS30 EXR quality | Cameralabs


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys what about Sony HX200V, it has 30x optical zoom.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

ruturaj3 said:


> Guys what about Sony HX200V, it has 30x optical zoom.


Good, but you can't take pics like these:

*www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC_FZ200/images/results/lumix_fz200_400mm_dof.jpg

*www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC_FZ200/images/results/lumix_fz200_600mm_dof.jpg

This is what that F2.8 constant achieves for the FZ200. The HX200v is a nice cam nonetheless but the 18mpx sensor has issues, Sony pushed to way too high: Sony HX200V vs Panasonic FZ60 / FZ62 vs HS30 EXR | Cameralabs
Actually compared to HX200v, HX100v is more vfm.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2013)

hmmm but in any case fz200 is bit special  i would love to get some thing like that with a m4/3 sensor


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think my dad will give me 34k for fz200, i am trying to convince him for sony hx200. Any major drawback of it?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2013)

fz200 cost around 27-28k not 34k

PANASONIC LUMIX DMC FZ 200 SUPER ZOOM CAMERA 12 MP 24X OPTICAL ZOOM LEICA LENS | eBay


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

ruturaj3 said:


> I don't think my dad will give me 34k for fz200, i am trying to convince him for sony hx200. Any major drawback of it?


Loss of detail due to high resolution low size sensor, and also due to noise reduction and finally average low light performance, and aperture too high at tele end, making low light shots a pain, so yeah, get SX50HS compared to HX200v if you can't get 28k for FZ200.



sujoyp said:


> fz200 cost around 27-28k not 34k
> 
> PANASONIC LUMIX DMC FZ 200 SUPER ZOOM CAMERA 12 MP 24X OPTICAL ZOOM LEICA LENS | eBay


This or a Micro Four third... hmm, oh hell, I think my first months salary will be eaten up by this


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin ...problem with olympus m4/3 are poor grip due to small size....to hold a 700gm lens in front u need to have a good grip of cam....This way panasonic G series r bit better

olympus m4/3 r good upto twin lens combo + small prime lenses


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> tkin ...problem with olympus m4/3 are poor grip due to small size....to hold a 700gm lens in front u need to have a good grip of cam....This way panasonic G series r bit better
> 
> olympus m4/3 r good upto twin lens combo + small prime lenses


Yeah, I was thinking about Panasonic G series, photos look really good under those, else I'll go for mirrorless like Nex 5


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2013)

I like the small grip in Nikon V2 if its price comes down..but G series have better


----------

